# calling all with bracket lifts and spring spacers



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

Just like the title says who's got them both? I have a extreme 2in lift and am wanting to put some 1in spring spacers in to take the sagging out of my springs and need to know from some people that has this to see if I need new axles. I know its going to make it ride like a brick but I don't mind it rough so what's yalls opinions. Don't realy want to buy highlifter springs yet so I want to try spacers first.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I know more than 1 person running those setups....DirtRoadRedneck has an Xtreme with 1" aluminum spring spacers on 32" backs....but hes got some big Turner size axles too. MadeInTx used to run a RDC with 2"pvc spacers (very rough) on stock axles with 31" laws and never broke, but he knew the value of thumb control. I used to have an Xtreme with Hl springs and 27" laws and I broke 2 stock rear axles before getting gorillas to go back there.....i ride hard. Then my bike grew up lol. Deadman Inc also has a bracket lift along with HL springs and 1" pucks on the rears....hes broken a couple of gorilla axles with 31s. It all just depends on how you ride.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

Thanks. I will get some rhinos one day but I don't think it will be before the next big ride at Boggs and Boulders so guess I will just take a few extra rear axles every ride I go on until I save up for them.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

What is a "Bracket Lift"?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

A lift that consists of simple brackets used to relocate the shock mounting points therefore lifting the machine and giving it more ground clearance, as opposed to A-Arm lifts, which use new, longer A-Arms to gain lift of more then 4"


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I run a 2" extreme with high lifters and 30" mudlites and never broke an axle. I'm not easy on my bike either. The tires just give up some traction due to there not overly aggressive. Just have to spin then fast. Got my eye on some law 2's or some monsters in the future , just haven't made up my mind yet.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm running RDC 2" Lift and Highlifter Springs, Same Length as Stock with Spacers. I have no Problem Breaking Axles, and I have a 840.


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

thanks everyone this is all good info.


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

I honestly have only broke one axle the whole time I have had my brute and that was kinda my fault. **** stumps in twin ponds at red creek and was going way way to fast. Flipped me off the bike and and threw it on its side but at least I know my brute floats now lol.


----------



## Kawi Monster (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a 2" RDC lift, stock shocks and axels, with 26.5 rockers and haven't had a problem...
I ride real hard haha, might have to change that next month when my OutLaw 2's get here


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am running a 2" Xtreme Bracket Lift and a 2" Gorilla Stage 1 spring spacer lift with 29'5 Laws and stock axles...Never had any trouble...In the pic you can actually see both lifts


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

jctgumby said:


> I am running a 2" Xtreme Bracket Lift and a 2" Gorilla Stage 1 spring spacer lift with 29'5 Laws and stock axles...Never had any trouble...In the pic you can actually see both lifts
> 
> View attachment 9904
> 
> ...


That's just the pic I wanted. Are those spacers exactly 2inchs long?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> A lift that consists of simple brackets used to relocate the shock mounting points therefore lifting the machine and giving it more ground clearance, as opposed to A-Arm lifts, which use new, longer A-Arms to gain lift of more then 4"


Thanks for the info! Does anyone have a pic of there Bracket lift?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just search RDC here and you should see plenty!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

eagleeye76 said:


> Thanks for the info! Does anyone have a pic of there Bracket lift?


U can see the rear of the bracket lift in the pic above. It is attached to the frame and top of the shocks. All a bracket lift really does is moves the shock mounts to gain lift.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

The spring spacers are exactly 2" long...I measured them tonight just to be sure


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Trice said:


> U can see the rear of the brackeAq2aq`asffx cxzdwq`ZZt lift in the pic above. It is attached to the frame and top of the shocks. All a bracket lift really does is moves the shock mounts to gain lift.


Thanks Trice! Now I understand what I'm looking at/for. I tried searching RDC but wasnt sure of what I was looking for.


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

eagleeye76 said:


> Thanks Trice! Now I understand what I'm looking at/for. I tried searching RDC but wasnt sure of what I was looking for.


No problem. Glad I could help. RDC is rubber down customs. They are a site sponsor. If u look on there page just look up brute force lift it. If I was to ever buy another one it would be from them. They make some crazy strong stuff that will hold up to anything u could throw at it.


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

Well got the spacers on and gained some lift but I couldn't put 2in spacer on because I couldn't get the back springs compressed enough so I cut my spacers down to 1in spacer. 
Before------ After


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Really debating doing this.. I have the spacers at home already and my shocks are apart right now. 

My big concern is how rough is it gonna be.. my springs are in pretty good shape there not sagging much at all, and I had them jacked up all the way and thought it rode fine. How much stiffer did it get with the 1" spacers? 

Also don't wanna break stuff, running 29.5s and a 2" lift only rhinos in the rear and 840. But ive never broken anything in mud on my brute, maybe i know thumb control or maybe im just lucky idk. It's impossible to tell in the mud around here.

Lemme know, thanks.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I can assure you it will be a rough ride. I have the bracket lift and 2" spacers with my shocks turned all the way up. My Brute rides like a steel wheeled wagon.


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

Yep if u do a lot of trail riding I wouldn't do it. Its like riding a bull but in the mud its awesome!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for info.. I decided to put them in. Only 1" spacers though so it shouldn't be too bad, Pics here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/17901-rear-suspension-rebuild.html


----------

